
Show HN: Mezon PHP Router is up to 76 times faster then League Router - gdever
https://github.com/alexdodonov/mezon-router/blob/master/doc/router-league.md
======
BafS
You should cache Laravel and Symfony's routes if you want a fair benchmark.
You should check [https://medium.com/@nicolas.grekas/making-symfonys-
router-77...](https://medium.com/@nicolas.grekas/making-symfonys-
router-77-7x-faster-1-2-958e3754f0e1).

